# Post your demos HERE! 😊



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 9, 2022)

Hi everyone, I'm curious to hear some of your music 

If anyone has a demo, full track, album, or music video, I'm interested in checking it out 

Doesn't matter the duration, quality, or genre. 
Doesn't matter if it's completed or not.

Everyone is welcome to post new or old.

Let's get this going! 

Happy Saturday


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 9, 2022)

This is my most recent, and I am very proud of how it turned out from a compositional perspective. Timing has always been a weak point of mine, but I recorded the rhythm guitar to a click which I then sent to the drummer, and lastly added the drones and lead section after putting drums and rhythm together. I am very happy with how the parts fit together overall, and how much my timing has improved since previous attempts at recording.

I am also proud of the tones I got here, but was never extremely satisfied with the overall mix. I am very new to recording and opted to mess with it as little as possible versus tweaking a ton of stuff and potentially making it worse. It sounds less bad than when I started and considering my current skill level I call that a win.


----------



## Kolaniak (Apr 9, 2022)

Excerpt from a piece I started to write for electric guitar and orchestra:



Excerpt from a prog metal song of mine:



Excerpt from an instrumental tune:



Tribute to Lovecraft:


----------



## bigswifty (Apr 9, 2022)

Newest release!



Solo EP


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 9, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This is my most recent, and I am very proud of how it turned out from a compositional perspective. Timing has always been a weak point of mine, but I recorded the rhythm guitar to a click which I then sent to the drummer, and lastly added the drones and lead section after putting drums and rhythm together. I am very happy with how the parts fit together overall, and how much my timing has improved since previous attempts at recording.
> 
> I am also proud of the tones I got here, but was never extremely satisfied with the overall mix. I am very new to recording and opted to mess with it as little as possible versus tweaking a ton of stuff and potentially making it worse. It sounds less bad than when I started and considering my current skill level I call that a win.



This is pretty cool, gives me that Tides of man vibe, really chill and thought provoking


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 9, 2022)

Kolaniak said:


> Excerpt from a piece I started to write for electric guitar and orchestra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome talents broham, I dig the tone for the leads, smooth yet crisp


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 9, 2022)

dbrozz said:


> Newest release!
> 
> 
> 
> Solo EP



The instrumentals are epically done, the tones for guitars and such are really good. The instrumental pieces of both songs are well recorded and I dig it  

The vocals sound a bit old school and the instrumentals sound modern, pretty cool


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Apr 10, 2022)

Sure! I've been recording at home since 2015, recorded another EP in Jan 2022 but then left the country. But I might be able to mix it soon.

This is my most metal song with vocals and all, but I also do prettier & melodic stuff as well.



This one is old but some people seemed to like it



I would really like to start a band and play these live, but life is just...well..


----------



## STRHelvete (Apr 10, 2022)

I can see this thread easily dying because for some reason in a music forum, people never really post their own stuff all that much.

So here's my contribution just to keep it alive.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 10, 2022)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Sure! I've been recording at home since 2015, recorded another EP in Jan 2022 but then left the country. But I might be able to mix it soon.
> 
> This is my most metal song with vocals and all, but I also do prettier & melodic stuff as well.
> 
> ...



Bro, I really enjoyed these, great composure for both, great recordings, great mixes, great job  really well done, I dig it! Great melodic refreshers throughout the mixes  awesome stuff!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 10, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> I can see this thread easily dying because for some reason in a music forum, people never really post their own stuff all that much.
> 
> So here's my contribution just to keep it alive.



This is great broham, gives me a heavier skinny puppy vibe. Dig the industrial sound. Very John Wick background style  thanks for the contribution


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 10, 2022)

Bump, need some tasty tunes


----------



## John (Apr 10, 2022)

Submission(s):















Death Be Not Proud


Death Be Not Proud was formed in AD 2101 when war was beginning featuring healing & easy listening music, a genre of Darude Sandstorm from the future. They're whalers on the Moon. They carry a harpoon. But there are no whales so they tell not so tall tales and sing their whaling tune...




deathbenotproud.bandcamp.com


----------



## CGrant109 (Apr 10, 2022)

was working on a solo ep type project but decided to step away and take a break from playing music until I finish school in September. This was a track I was working on. Was going for Deftones/Jakob kinda vibes


----------



## chipchappy (Apr 10, 2022)

hey! this is cool. Y'alll are some talented mofos.

I just put out an electronic/ambient album out a week or so ago. The main parts are actually my Music Man JP12 7 String through an Echoplex EP-2. Drums are all kontakt and bass is mostly my Moog Sub 37. Strings are Spitfire Albion and Native Instruments Cremona Quartet with a little bit of Spectrasonics Keyscape peppered throughout. I hope you all enjoy it and thanks for reading/listening


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 10, 2022)

John said:


> Submission(s):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dig it broham, hardcore for days


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 10, 2022)

CGrant109 said:


> was working on a solo ep type project but decided to step away and take a break from playing music until I finish school in September. This was a track I was working on. Was going for Deftones/Jakob kinda vibes



Definitely diamond eyes inspired, I dig it broham  I'd jam tracks like these for study  awesome stuff!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 10, 2022)

chipchappy said:


> hey! this is cool. Y'alll are some talented mofos.
> 
> I just put out an electronic/ambient album out a week or so ago. The main parts are actually my Music Man JP12 7 String through an Echoplex EP-2. Drums are all kontakt and bass is mostly my Moog Sub 37. Strings are Spitfire Albion and Native Instruments Cremona Quartet with a little bit of Spectrasonics Keyscape peppered throughout. I hope you all enjoy it and thanks for reading/listening



I dig it, I've fiddled and diddled with electronic stuff in the past, always fun and chill.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 10, 2022)

To those of you who see this but haven't yet posted! All of you are welcome here, all of your music is welcome here!​


It *Doesn't* matter if it's mixed, mastered, complete, incomplete, full demos, rough demos, good mixes, or bad mixes! *All* are encouraged! 

*Doesn't* matter the duration, quality, or genre! All are welcome! 

If you don't have a demo, don't be shy to post your licks, riffs, and ideas! 

Gear *doesn't* matter!
(However, you can totally mention it if you would like to do so )

This is a place to share *your *demos and recordings without criticism! 

*Hope all of you are having a great weekend!!! *

Sincerely,

-Roberto


----------



## SandyRavage (Apr 10, 2022)

Harad (Elvish for Scorched Earth)


FFO riding into battle on horseback, slaying hobbits, brandishing medieval weapons, blast beats.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

SandyRavage said:


> Harad (Elvish for Scorched Earth)
> 
> 
> FFO riding into battle on horseback, slaying hobbits, brandishing medieval weapons, blast beats.


Awesome stuff, dig the melody  the guitars are catchy  I dig it!


----------



## kerryymm (Apr 11, 2022)

This is a rough demo of a song I’ve had kicking around for a while… I’m not sure whether to keep it as an instrumental, or see if my band can do something with it:




And this is a finsihed song from my band:



On the demo track everything was recorded using my Katana 50 into Reaper, and the drums were from Hydrogen. The band track was recorded all over the place: I did the guitars and the bass in Reaper using my Katana, and sent them to the drummer who did all the other recording and mixing in Pro-Tools.


----------



## kerryymm (Apr 11, 2022)

There‘s some great music in this thread! Quite a bit of it that I’ve bookmarked to check more out later, nice one!

I have to say - @Kolaniak your vibrato is fantastic


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 11, 2022)

Alright, I'll toss some of my stuff out there. lol

All I have are my super simple dumb practice songs for learning how to mix right now which don't really represent what I'll do for real down the road once I get to a point that I'm happy with. They're kind of all over the place in terms of styles. The ones I have online are mostly from my first round ever of giving it a go so they're pretty rough.

this one is the only one i have from last year of when I started to do round 2 of practice. (it's the only one i've posted here before)






here are a few others from my 1st round. (they're rough! i warned you! ha. ....I definitely used too much reverb in all these. Overcompressed etc... all the usual beginner mistakes haha)








this is my like... song i use to test plugins on lol. I need to redo it for real someday and rewrite some parts. Just a grungy rock song



I have some others without vocals, but eh.. you get the point where my current mixing level is at. I still have work to do to get better.




I have some heavy stuff kicking around. I just need to get back to them and finish them. I'm hoping to take a month off this summer after this current project i'm on and wrap up round 2 of practice songs.

...then 2 more rounds of practice songs after that and then I'll sit down and do an EP for real, and do something that I really want to represent what I'm going for. The goal is to have a project that goes from super heavy to super chill to experimental and everything in between.


*note soundcloud links don't always work for some folks it seems. so maybe try a different browser or not on a phone.


----------



## CutBilly (Apr 11, 2022)

My part time band has a little ep on Spotify and iTunes……we’re called “No Son of Mine”……and there’s some super old stuff on bandcamp under “NosonofmineVT” if anyone wanted to check it out


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

kerryymm said:


> This is a rough demo of a song I’ve had kicking around for a while… I’m not sure whether to keep it as an instrumental, or see if my band can do something with it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome southern metal/rock sound broham! I dig it!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Alright, I'll toss some of my stuff out there. lol
> 
> All I have are my super simple dumb practice songs for learning how to mix right now which don't really represent what I'll do for real down the road once I get to a point that I'm happy with. They're kind of all over the place in terms of styles. The ones I have online are mostly from my first round ever of giving it a go so they're pretty rough.
> 
> ...



I dig it bro! Sounds like early Earshot, Deftones, and Tool. 

Mixing is hard, my mixes are doooooodooo  but these sound better than mine do


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

CutBilly said:


> My part time band has a little ep on Spotify and iTunes……we’re called “No Son of Mine”……and there’s some super old stuff on bandcamp under “NosonofmineVT” if anyone wanted to check it out


Post links here brother! Narrow down the search  (people can be lazy)


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 11, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> I dig it bro! Sounds like early Earshot, Deftones, and Tool.
> 
> Mixing is hard, my mixes are doooooodooo  but these sound better than mine do


haha thanks dude!!

Mixing is so hard! haha I totally get why they call them engineers now. I have so much more respect now for those that do it professionally. 

I do find learning to mix a lot more fun than writing tbh though. It's that balance of art and science that really makes a person have to use their brain.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 11, 2022)

If anyone would like to add a ripping solo to this track between 3:09 - 3:31. I'm tired of fucking with it at this point lol


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 11, 2022)

My band just released a new tune last week. We used to be instrumental, and decided to throw in some vocals. The link below should lead you right to it! The track is called "An Ocean of Falling Stars"

https://gridband.bandcamp.com/


----------



## CutBilly (Apr 11, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Post links here brother! Narrow down the search  (people can be lazy)


----------



## CutBilly (Apr 11, 2022)

CutBilly said:


>



We also have a Facebook page, but I’m not sure how to share the old bandcamp stuff unfortunately


----------



## bostjan (Apr 11, 2022)

Working with a new band the past couple months, but we don't have any demos yet; although we keep talking about getting one put together, it'll probably be months before we're there.

Here's my latest solo project: https://bostjanzupancic.bandcamp.com/

I play microtonal (19-, 24-, or 14-notes per octave) metal with some thrashy and lighter prog elements.

Here's my last band, still "active": https://naegleriafowleri.bandcamp.com/

Microtonal Death/Grind-Parrot-core


----------



## DECEMBER (Apr 11, 2022)

Heyoka by DECEMBER, SoundCloud


----------



## Xaios (Apr 11, 2022)

Been too long since I recorded anything. Regardless, this was the most recent thing I completed:


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> haha thanks dude!!
> 
> Mixing is so hard! haha I totally get why they call them engineers now. I have so much more respect now for those that do it professionally.
> 
> I do find learning to mix a lot more fun than writing tbh though. It's that balance of art and science that really makes a person have to use their brain.


Very tough, I can't get clarity without ear piercing hiss


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> If anyone would like to add a ripping solo to this track between 3:09 - 3:31. I'm tired of fucking with it at this point lol



If I could shred I would  I'm a riffer and Duh-Jenter  (I pretty much just make incoreherent noises )

But it's cool broham, I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

Triple7 said:


> My band just released a new tune last week. We used to be instrumental, and decided to throw in some vocals. The link below should lead you right to it! The track is called "An Ocean of Falling Stars"
> 
> https://gridband.bandcamp.com/


Awesome stuff man, made me think of MTV2 head bangers ball Vol. 2  has a nostalgic metal vibe and chill toward the end


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

CutBilly said:


>



Thrashy  grindy  intense  I dig it brother!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Working with a new band the past couple months, but we don't have any demos yet; although we keep talking about getting one put together, it'll probably be months before we're there.
> 
> Here's my latest solo project: https://bostjanzupancic.bandcamp.com/
> 
> ...


The first avian fronted microtonal metal band  

Definitely different can't say I've heard that before  I feel the grind roots  I dig it!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

DECEMBER said:


> Heyoka by DECEMBER, SoundCloud


Makes me think of Tool with psychedelic electronics. I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

Xaios said:


> Been too long since I recorded anything. Regardless, this was the most recent thing I completed:



Oooooooooo, grooves and melodies  truly excellent mix/demo  it felt like listening to Divinex 

Very very very well composed and recorded  I dig it broham


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

I figured I'd post a few of my test tracks/demos 

Really wish I knew how to mix and master properly 

*Archetype Petrucci test track*


*Rage Against The Vending Machine*


*Archetype Gojira test track*


*Noise/HYS gate test track*


----------



## chipchappy (Apr 11, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> I figured I'd post a few of my test tracks/demos
> 
> Really wish I knew how to mix and master properly
> 
> ...



dude, you're sick! this is all killer. Well done


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 11, 2022)

Nothing fancy, this was just something i was dicking around with the other night and it turned into this lol. Just put the main lead on it a few minutes ago.


Also, if anyone hasn't seen these (not to derail the thead), ive got a thread of quite a few video game covers i've put up if anyone's interested;
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/warmachines-video-game-remixes.350347/#post-5364861


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

chipchappy said:


> dude, you're sick! this is all killer. Well done


Truly appreciate the kind words bro  means a lot to me  although my stuff isn't complicated riff wise, I still just wish I could get my mixes to sound better


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 11, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Nothing fancy, this was just something i was dicking around with the other night and it turned into this lol. Just put the main lead on it a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone hasn't seen these (not to derail the thead), ive got a thread of quite a few video game covers i've put up if anyone's interested;
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/warmachines-video-game-remixes.350347/#post-5364861



Now that is a true Dimebag shredder tone if I ever did hear one  those Dime/Wylde pinches are out of this world brother  man, what a tone  I dig it


----------



## kerryymm (Apr 12, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> If anyone would like to add a ripping solo to this track between 3:09 - 3:31. I'm tired of fucking with it at this point lol




I wouldn't mind having a go at this, dude. Anywhere I can download it?


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 12, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> If anyone would like to add a ripping solo to this track between 3:09 - 3:31. I'm tired of fucking with it at this point lol



I'll check it when I get off work shortly too lol


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 12, 2022)

That's what I'm talking about  I feel like this is not only be useful to hear some tasty tunes, but can also be used to help others collaborate with one another 

**pats self on back** "you did a good job rob, you did a good job"


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 12, 2022)

There are similar threads like this and this. But, here are some of my compositions/demos and Ibwould appreciate your subscribs and likes please:







And some of my gear demos:


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 12, 2022)

Here's a guitars and drums only recording of the first track written for my band Shimmering.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 12, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> If anyone would like to add a ripping solo to this track between 3:09 - 3:31. I'm tired of fucking with it at this point lol



Here ya go dude, just something i heard in my head and tried to put it on the strings lol. feel free to scrap it, fuck it, whatever it lol.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 12, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Here ya go dude, just something i heard in my head and tried to put it on the strings lol. feel free to scrap it, fuck it, whatever it lol.



Hell yeah dude! That one rips for sure


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 12, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> There are similar threads like this and this. But, here are some of my compositions/demos and Ibwould appreciate your subscribs and likes please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice collection brother  the Eart surprised me, I've seen them online but I have always feared the way they would perform  I dig the compositions and really cool that you attached footage to engage emotion  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 12, 2022)

Blytheryn said:


> Here's a guitars and drums only recording of the first track written for my band Shimmering.



Blasts for days  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 12, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Here ya go dude, just something i heard in my head and tried to put it on the strings lol. feel free to scrap it, fuck it, whatever it lol.



Suhhwwweeeeeeet


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 12, 2022)

Last one from me today lol. Gotta crash, night shift SUUUUUUUUCKS!

"Prey"


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 12, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Last one from me today lol. Gotta crash, night shift SUUUUUUUUCKS!
> 
> "Prey"


Awesome stuff man!  If I can ever learn how to mix properly, I may ask for a little shreddage


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 12, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Blasts for days  I dig it


Thank you brother! More where that came from soon!!! Bringing that 90’s Scandi shit back.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 12, 2022)

Need more tasty tunes  keep em' coming


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 12, 2022)

Good on you keeping this thread going. We need more of this energy around here. Love seeing what everyone is doing, what inspires and gratifies us. 

This was last summer. I wrote this song for/about the valley I live in, Goldstream Valley, and then got to play it on top of a dome overlooking that very valley to a dozen humans and hundreds of thousands of mosquitos. It was a really wonderful, singular experience.


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 12, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Nice collection brother  the Eart surprised me, I've seen them online but I have always feared the way they would perform  I dig the compositions and really cool that you attached footage to engage emotion  I dig it


Thanks for the appreciation! The Eart guitar actually played nice! I thought the pickups would be horrible, but they were actually good!

Hey, do you have any to share?


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 12, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Awesome stuff man!  If I can ever learn how to mix properly, I may ask for a little shreddage


Sounds good mang just lemme know!


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 12, 2022)

Here are a couple of demos that I wrote and asked our very own @WarMachine to put his fingerboard wizardry on!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 12, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> Thanks for the appreciation! The Eart guitar actually played nice! I thought the pickups would be horrible, but they were actually good!
> 
> Hey, do you have any to share?


Any what brother? Geetars? Or demos?

I have a few Geetars, no completed demos, just test tracks 

Schecter C-8 (Diamonds)
Schecter Avenger 7 w/Floyd Rose (Duncan's)
Washburn Custom 7 (DiMarzios)
Ibanez RG7 (infinitys)

All are old and used


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 12, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Good on you keeping this thread going. We need more of this energy around here. Love seeing what everyone is doing, what inspires and gratifies us.
> 
> This was last summer. I wrote this song for/about the valley I live in, Goldstream Valley, and then got to play it on top of a dome overlooking that very valley to a dozen humans and hundreds of thousands of mosquitos. It was a really wonderful, singular experience.




That's really cool broham  I agree that we need good positive vibes  thank you for the jam and the kind words


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 12, 2022)

feilong29 said:


> Here are a couple of demos that I wrote and asked our very own @WarMachine to put his fingerboard wizardry on!



Awesome stuff bro  shredding it up and riffing it out  I dig it


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 13, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Any what brother? Geetars? Or demos?


I meant demos. Let us listen to your test tracks!


----------



## Humanoid (Apr 13, 2022)

Made an EP (or a long EP?) while ago. Everything from the ground up, uncluding mixing and mastering is done by me.


More links here: https://linktr.ee/coriende


----------



## Naxxpipe (Apr 13, 2022)

Still getting (re)started on songwriting and getting started on recording. So this is a rough draft.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> I meant demos. Let us listen to your test tracks!


Here's a bit of my stuff I posted further back in the thread

*Archetype Petrucci test track*


*DOOMish test of Bulls On Parade*


*Archetype Gojira test track


Noise/HYS gate test track

*
Lately I've been working on getting my mixes to not be so muddy and harsh  it's tough, I end up with a million VSTs on my mix bus and my guitar tone sounds nothing like the starting points


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Humanoid said:


> Made an EP (or a long EP?) while ago. Everything from the ground up, uncluding mixing and mastering is done by me.
> 
> 
> More links here: https://linktr.ee/coriende



Awesome job broham  I get a 90s-2000s metal vibe and I dig it  excellent compositions


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Naxxpipe said:


> Still getting (re)started on songwriting and getting started on recording. So this is a rough draft.



Awesome that you are getting back into writing  the hardest part for me is mixing  I rarely get a chance to record, I'm stalled on my guitar tones  keep at it broham  I dig it


----------



## Humanoid (Apr 13, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Awesome job broham  I get a 90s-2000s metal vibe and I dig it  excellent compositions


Thanks! I don't even listen to much metal nowadays, and I still feel I'm living in 90s-2000s so..


----------



## Humanoid (Apr 13, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Here's a bit of my stuff I posted further back in the thread
> 
> *Archetype Petrucci test track*
> 
> ...




I actually liked the mix of those few first tracks. That scooped master EQ always works for me!


----------



## Peg Dizzler (Apr 13, 2022)

This is the only one with guitar up front, so far:
Tertiary Objective - Sundown Showdown


Tertiary Objective - Reactor
Or if you like vocoder better:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 13, 2022)

Some songs I wrote as podcast BGM. I might have to consider re-recording them with a real band.







This one in particular actually written before I was commissioned. Fully intended for a band to play, so that'll happen in the future.


----------



## theprimer (Apr 13, 2022)

Just put out an EP in February -https://open.spotify.com/album/1yBPgiFbfIZP3KX5U5Xsf6?si=08MMU3z4Ry-76zOb2BvAUQ&utm_source=copy-link (available everywhere including SoundCloud if you don't have Spotify?


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Peg Dizzler said:


> This is the only one with guitar up front, so far:
> Tertiary Objective - Sundown Showdown
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome  has an 80's synthwave and industrial sound I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

theprimer said:


> Just put out an EP in February -https://open.spotify.com/album/1yBPgiFbfIZP3KX5U5Xsf6?si=08MMU3z4Ry-76zOb2BvAUQ&utm_source=copy-link (available everywhere including SoundCloud if you don't have Spotify?


Post your links here broham!  It helps narrow down the search  (some people might be too lazy to search for it)


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Some songs I wrote as podcast BGM. I might have to consider re-recording them with a real band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent compositions brother!  The tracks you posted made me think of Sithu Aye  especially blossoms in the wind, that was epic


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

WarMachine said:


>



You're super quick on writing new material  awesome stuff


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 13, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> You're super quick on writing new material  awesome stuff


Not really new lol, but i recorded that version with my latest and greatest setup lol.


----------



## STRHelvete (Apr 13, 2022)

That time I randomly did an 80s goth song.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## creepymcpeepers (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## creepymcpeepers (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## creepymcpeepers (Apr 13, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


>



I guess this song is written from the perspective of someone witnessing a murder for hire taking place in front of his eye


----------



## theprimer (Apr 13, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Post your links here broham!  It helps narrow down the search  (some people might be too lazy to search for it)


Fair enough buddy -> https://push.fm/fl/dyxhjlvu


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Wow,


creepymcpeepers said:


>



Awesome broham  multi-genre and different styles within your music  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> That time I randomly did an 80s goth song.



Sounds like real 80s goth, like something I would hear in the background of The Crow  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

theprimer said:


> Fair enough buddy -> https://push.fm/fl/dyxhjlvu


Awesome stuff broham  it has a southern metalcore sound to it, much like the early work from Lamb Of God.  I dig it


----------



## Protovh4 (Apr 13, 2022)

Check out my bands current release on bandcamp in the link below!








Internal Fix, by Black Gravel City


track by Black Gravel City




blackgravelcity.bandcamp.com





Black Gravel City are working towards new material, recordings and merch following recent line up change.

on another note where are you all located? We live in Auckland New Zealand.


----------



## Gringo (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Protovh4 said:


> Check out my bands current release on bandcamp in the link below!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff broham  extremely well mixed and heavy  it made me think of Fear Factory in their replica days  definitely some great material  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Gringo said:


>



Extra low tuning  your drummer is going ham  guitars FX, heavy hardcore vibes, and drum fills  I dig it


----------



## scolio1978 (Apr 13, 2022)

Gringo said:


>



yo, nicely done. i listened to the whole ep. i like the sound, the real drums, the writing. the rawness to it is cool. very cool.


----------



## theprimer (Apr 13, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Awesome stuff broham  it has a southern metalcore sound to it, much like the early work from Lamb Of God.  I dig it


Haha my guitarist will definitely be happy with that comparison!


----------



## Protovh4 (Apr 13, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Awesome stuff broham  extremely well mixed and heavy  it made me think of Fear Factory in their replica days  definitely some great material  I dig it


Thanks man! I haven’t listened to much Fear Factory I will have to check that era out. Feel free to follow us on Facebook for updates on when we get the other stuff recorded, there isn’t much on there at the moment but we are looking at working on some promo photos and material in the near future.

There is so much talent on this thread!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Protovh4 said:


> Thanks man! I haven’t listened to much Fear Factory I will have to check that era out. Feel free to follow us on Facebook for updates on when we get the other stuff recorded, there isn’t much on there at the moment but we are looking at working on some promo photos and material in the near future.
> 
> There is so much talent on this thread!


I agree to the final statement man  I hope people continue to put their stuff out there for us to hear. I'm sure there is so much more talent, creativity, and effort that people are too fearful of criticism to post.  However, his thread isn't for criticism, it's for the enjoyment of music, no matter the genre, style, duration, or quality.  I truly hope this gets people out of their shells


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 13, 2022)

I'll just leave Derpbox links to a couple of bits. Won't post the whole tracks quite yet for a few reasons like not having all the vocals done, no band name, shopping for distributor, etc. But hopefully a full release will be done in due time.









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com













Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Perge (Apr 13, 2022)

Faceless.mp3


Listen to Faceless.mp3 by Message In Blood #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl













Swamp.mp3


Listen to Swamp.mp3 by Message In Blood #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





2 demos for a solo EP I'm working on ATM.

Melodic death metal I guess?

Biggest thing is redoing the drums at this point. Mostly TT stuff, but fuck do they have some good drummers making midi sets for them.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> I'll just leave Derpbox links to a couple of bits. Won't post the whole tracks quite yet for a few reasons like not having all the vocals done, no band name, shopping for distributor, etc. But hopefully a full release will be done in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooaaah, awesome stuff broham  suuuuuper heavy  epic composition and great mix  great vocals too  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 13, 2022)

Perge said:


> Faceless.mp3
> 
> 
> Listen to Faceless.mp3 by Message In Blood #np on #SoundCloud
> ...


Crunchy and heavy  great stuff broham


----------



## Bassies7string (Apr 14, 2022)

Well... I'm doing my ERG thing in suburbia in The Netherlands here. These are the demos of my project "The Good Morning Machine". It's all me, with some ED2. Lots to learn about making it sound good (and arranging, for that matter...), but now I'm more about recording the songs and getting them out there than processing the shit out of them  Hope you all can appreciate it.









The Good Morning Machine


I, as do you, say "Good Morning" every day. On auto, like a machine. These are the outings of The Good Morning Machine. Enjoy, and escape the gray.




soundcloud.com


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 14, 2022)

Bassies7string said:


> Well... I'm doing my ERG thing in suburbia in The Netherlands here. These are the demos of my project "The Good Morning Machine". It's all me, with some ED2. Lots to learn about making it sound good (and arranging, for that matter...), but now I'm more about recording the songs and getting them out there than processing the shit out of them  Hope you all can appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff broham  the idea is certainly there  I can feel and hear it  you have great rhythm riffs that are catchy  it's all inspiring  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 14, 2022)

Still struggling to figure out how mixing works, it sounds good on my windows player but like THIS on youtube


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 14, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Still struggling to figure out how mixing works, it sounds good on my windows player but like THIS on youtube



I wonder if it has to do with Youtube's compression settings? I have not experienced this yet, since I haven't uploaded my music to Youtube, but I've heard people say it alters the way it sounds. Instagram is just as bad, if not worse.

Your mix sounds good dude.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 14, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> I wonder if it has to do with Youtube's compression settings? I have not experienced this yet, since I haven't uploaded my music to Youtube, but I've heard people say it alters the way it sounds. Instagram is just as bad, if not worse.
> 
> Your mix sounds good dude.


Thanks man, but it doesn't sound anywhere near what my windows player sounds like, it's almost really digital, distorted, mid chunky, and the snare is extra loud


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 14, 2022)

Did you cross reference it with anything else other than the windows player and Youtube? Car stereo, ear buds? Any system other than your mixing environment basically.


----------



## theprimer (Apr 14, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Thanks man, but it doesn't sound anywhere near what my windows player sounds like, it's almost really digital, distorted, mid chunky, and the snare is extra loud


YouTube definitely crushes mixes hard, I'd suggest testing your mix on https://www.loudnesspenalty.com/ or uploading it to soundcloud, it's a pretty good test to see how it sounds on Spotify etc.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 14, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> Did you cross reference it with anything else other than the windows player and Youtube? Car stereo, ear buds? Any system other than your mixing environment basically.


I have not, I just listened to it on phone... Ew... It's icky


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 14, 2022)

I'll have to 


theprimer said:


> YouTube definitely crushes mixes hard, I'd suggest testing your mix on https://www.loudnesspenalty.com/ or uploading it to soundcloud, it's a pretty good test to see how it sounds on Spotify etc.


I'll have to check that out, thank you


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 14, 2022)

*Keep them demos coming *

Also, does anyone know of a cross-reference plugin? Preferably cheap or free


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 14, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> *Keep them demos coming *
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a cross-reference plugin? Preferably cheap or free


I like Metric A/B from plugin alliance. It usually goes on sale super cheap from time to time. But I think there are some freebie things out there too. I just can't think of what they were off the top of my head


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 14, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> I like Metric A/B from plugin alliance. It usually goes on sale super cheap from time to time. But I think there are some freebie things out there too. I just can't think of what they were off the top of my head


I'll do some research  thank you 

I tried it in my car, sounds ok, lost a lot of top end, but on my phone it's hideous  can barely hear the synth and definitely hear too much snare  also, the guitars just sound like a bass with drive


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 14, 2022)

Come on people, I need some tasty tunes


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 14, 2022)

Finally wrote a solo for it. Still welcoming others if they want to write over the part for fun.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 14, 2022)

T


MetalheadMC said:


> Finally wrote a solo for it. Still welcoming others if they want to write over the part for fun.



Those guitars sound good, great low end


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 15, 2022)

Bump, it's Friday and I need some jams


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 15, 2022)

Hope all are having a great Friday


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 15, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Bump, it's Friday and I need some jams


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 16, 2022)

WarMachine said:


>



Bro, that tone  super awesome


----------



## Kolaniak (Apr 16, 2022)

Ambient speed metal:


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 16, 2022)

Kolaniak said:


> Ambient speed metal:



Wow  that's a great mix  excellent sound  great composition


----------



## Kolaniak (Apr 16, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Wow  that's a great mix  excellent sound  great composition



Thanks a lot!


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 16, 2022)

Redid the title track from my first album; 

5150 on the PODGo, no boost on the rhythm tracks, OD added to the lead track.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 16, 2022)

Since this is the demo thread:

I did like a half song quick and dirty yesterday to test out my api527a and distressor. 



acoustics - use the 527a
vocals - distressor 

I need to figure out what to do to reduce the fan noise on my laptop while doing these. Throwing a pillow on top of it isn't quite enough lol

Timing is a little off on the vocals 3/4 of the way through on the verse but eh... It's just a dumb song for a test. 

back to doin' real songs now.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 17, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Since this is the demo thread:
> 
> I did like a half song quick and dirty yesterday to test out my api527a and distressor.
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff broham  glad to hear some fresh tunes


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 17, 2022)

I made a separate thread relating to the issue I'm about to mention. However, I think it is worth mentioning here for my demo buddies to think about.

I've mentioned instrument cables in another thread and "do they really matter?"

Well, yesterday, I went to the local music store. I brought my personal Radioshack instrument cable and decided to compare it to other cables on the market. I only had enough time to compare 2 cables, mine and one D'addario cable. I plugged up the D'addario cable first, set the amp to a fairly low gain/clean channel. I fiddled around on it using the D'addario cable for a few minutes before switching to my Radioshack instrument cable.

Immediate difference not only to my ears, but to others. Others around me agreed "there is a difference " and "it's true " said with wide eyes by a customer and an employee.

Keep in mind that I did not change the settings to the amp or guitar, I simply unplugged one cable and replaced it with another.

The results where highly noticable, not only to myself, but others.

*TLDR*:

Cable vs Cable

The D'addario cable had great clarity and high end. Whereas my Radioshack cable produced a muddy, lower volume tone, without the brilliant high end.

It may be worth a try for others to test this, especially if one has purchased a cheapo or off brand cable.

However, I highly recommend trying it on a fairly clean channel setting


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## scolio1978 (Apr 17, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Happy Easter everyone


back at ya. hey! loving the spirit of this thread! always glad to see people plugging away at whatever they are trying to create. here's a link to a folder with some new songs i been tweaking on. just recently got a prs 277 baritone and a warm audio active di box (the bass is recorded with the di, most of the guitar (PRS USA 24) was recorded straight into my interface), so going to be adding some lower range guitar sounds to some if not all of these tracks, but got sidelined with attempting to mix for a bit. I'm open to any suggestions, let me know if any elements are too loud or whatever.

OMB FOLDER (CLICK HERE)


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 17, 2022)

scolio1978 said:


> back at ya. hey! loving the spirit of this thread! always glad to see people plugging away at whatever they are trying to create. here's a link to a folder with some new songs i been tweaking on. just recently got a prs 277 baritone and a warm audio active di box (the bass is recorded with the di, most of the guitar (PRS USA 24) was recorded straight into my interface), so going to be adding some lower range guitar sounds to some if not all of these tracks, but got sidelined with attempting to mix for a bit. I'm open to any suggestions, let me know if any elements are too loud or whatever.
> 
> OMB FOLDER (CLICK HERE)


I dig it  maybe add some more presence or highs in the guitars  or just pull them up a bit in the mix either way I dig it  the composition it great


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 18, 2022)

Good morning everyone 

Let's get some demos posted 

After I make a purchase decision on a few items/plugins and repairs (my guitars are having fret/intonation issues) I'll be slapping some test tracks on here 

I need some sevenstring forum inspiration 

Hope you guys had an awesome weekend


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 18, 2022)

I've been cranking out some Mega Man X3 tunes lately. I'll probably revisit the Gravity Beetle to throw some of my own solos on it:





*Best with headphones!*


----------



## Fis:Destroyer (Apr 18, 2022)

Oof. Time has REALLY gotten away from me. I demoed a whole second album for my zombiepunk band a few years back, and haven’t been able to get it fully recorded with a human drummer and the other band members. But Once I’m done moving I hope to finally pull it together. 









Geek's


trashsurfzombiepunkgorecore




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 18, 2022)

SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





Originally recorded this on my 7 in Drop E. Finally got around to re-recording with my 8 in Eb, and a complete remaster. Eventually I'll put vocals on these damn things.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 19, 2022)

feilong29 said:


> I've been cranking out some Mega Man X3 tunes lately. I'll probably revisit the Gravity Beetle to throw some of my own solos on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff broham  I dig gaming covers  I want to do or even hear a cover of Bionic Commando NES  (if someone would like to try it)



It would be blast beat madness or double bass, however I think it would end up being a pretty cool cover


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 19, 2022)

Fis:Destroyer said:


> Oof. Time has REALLY gotten away from me. I demoed a whole second album for my zombiepunk band a few years back, and haven’t been able to get it fully recorded with a human drummer and the other band members. But Once I’m done moving I hope to finally pull it together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True punk rock  awesome stuff broham


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 19, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
> 
> 
> Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio
> ...


oOoOo that's low  I have my 8 string tuned to drop E. However, I have written majority of my riffs/test tracks in Double Drop D#  I generally use a transposer, but I'm trying to get away from that. My 8 string is 28" in scale length, yet even with .85 (which I had to drill the tuners to fit) it is still super flubby at D#  also, the super thick gauges don't sit in the saddles perfectly, causing a warble on higher notes  I tried filing down the saddle where the strings meet and cross the saddle, but to no avail  I'll probably just have my tech look over it and attempt to customize it for .74-.85+ gauges to sit properly


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 19, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Awesome stuff broham  I dig gaming covers  I want to do or even hear a cover of Bionic Commando NES  (if someone would like to try it)
> 
> 
> 
> It would be blast beat madness or double bass, however I think it would end up being a pretty cool cover



Thanks so much! I am willing to bet my buddy @WarMachine did Bionic Commando haha, but I'll give it a swing


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 19, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Awesome stuff broham  I dig gaming covers  I want to do or even hear a cover of Bionic Commando NES  (if someone would like to try it)
> 
> 
> 
> It would be blast beat madness or double bass, however I think it would end up being a pretty cool cover



If you dig game covers dude, check my thread out! I've got tons in there and keep adding pretty regularly;
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/warmachines-video-game-remixes.350347/


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 19, 2022)

My band, JAWA just released our first single, some SSO folks might dig it. Cleans are an Axe FX III, and the distorted parts are a 5150 on one side and an ENGL Blackmore on the other


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 19, 2022)

spawnofthesith said:


> My band, JAWA just released our first single, some SSO folks might dig it. Cleans are an Axe FX III, and the distorted parts are a 5150 on one side and an ENGL Blackmore on the other



awesome stuff dude! I dig it


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 19, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> awesome stuff dude! I dig it




Thanks man!!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 19, 2022)

spawnofthesith said:


> My band, JAWA just released our first single, some SSO folks might dig it. Cleans are an Axe FX III, and the distorted parts are a 5150 on one side and an ENGL Blackmore on the other



Jam band  I dig it


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 20, 2022)

A little change of pace on this one. No brootz here, just laid back;


And....here's another WITH some brootz lol;


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 21, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> A little change of pace on this one. No brootz here, just laid back;
> 
> 
> And....here's another WITH some brootz lol;



As always, I dig it broham  love the mellow vibes  I fiddle with the mellow stuff, but can't seem to really settled in on a mix I like enough to keep  however, I have tons of fun messing with it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 21, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> A little change of pace on this one. No brootz here, just laid back;
> 
> 
> And....here's another WITH some brootz lol;



Also, how do you post direct like that? I have a few mellow/happy fiddling tracks on my phone. Way different from my casual recordings


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 21, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Also, how do you post direct like that? I have a few mellow/happy fiddling tracks on my phone. Way different from my casual recordings


These are just uploads I put on Google drive. Then just drop it in like you would any other link homie.


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 23, 2022)

Banged out another Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night cover, Valiant Stride. This song is a banger in it's original form and perfect for a metal conversion


----------



## Protestheriphery (Apr 23, 2022)

I typically have these tracks on private, because I'm not sure how copyright works. Ive never looked into protecting my music, I have no idea how all that works. Also, Im not motivated to make them public because no one cares anyway. 













Waves Align


Listen to Waves Align | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com





This is the sibling project. Its the electronic version of the same tracks.











PadfreaQ


Listen to PadfreaQ | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com


----------



## STRHelvete (Apr 23, 2022)

Working on a concept album and finished the demo for the opening track. I feel it makes a good intro to the rest of the album. Sound wise, for me, it sounds huge. I kinda stumbled upon the perfect mix considering it's aggro-industrial sound (cue that video clip meme of the goths dancing under a bridge). I kind of made it like a horror ride soundtrack, jumpscares and all. I tried moving around the starts and stops to unexpected places instead of it being logical on the grid. I'm also happy with the sound design in it. Simple song but all the parts combined makes it special to me.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 23, 2022)

feilong29 said:


> Banged out another Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night cover, Valiant Stride. This song is a banger in it's original form and perfect for a metal conversion



That lead tone  I dig it broham


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 23, 2022)

Protestheriphery said:


> I typically have these tracks on private, because I'm not sure how copyright works. Ive never looked into protecting my music, I have no idea how all that works. Also, Im not motivated to make them public because no one cares anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff broham  super chill vibes  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 23, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Working on a concept album and finished the demo for the opening track. I feel it makes a good intro to the rest of the album. Sound wise, for me, it sounds huge. I kinda stumbled upon the perfect mix considering it's aggro-industrial sound (cue that video clip meme of the goths dancing under a bridge). I kind of made it like a horror ride soundtrack, jumpscares and all. I tried moving around the starts and stops to unexpected places instead of it being logical on the grid. I'm also happy with the sound design in it. Simple song but all the parts combined makes it special to me.



I dig the industrial sound  I always feel like I'm listening to movie soundtracks when I here it  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey guys, I hope everyone had a great weekend  I've been busy restoring and repainting two of my geetars  I ruined one  didn't know it was like a gremlin and you can't get them wet  the body split/cracked in multiple places after I had wet sanded the paint off  I wouldn't have worried except for the fact it split in the neck pocket  so... I guess it's wall art 

It was a Washburn 7 string from roughly 2005, it was my first 7 string 

I've tried patching it with wood glue and such, but the splits are so thin it's hard to get anything in between  I believe I have two options for it  1: wall art  2: completely splitting it where it's split so that I can glue it back together. 

Anyways, just an update, hope all is well


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 25, 2022)

Quick and dirty cover I did of Watain’s The Essence of Black Purity. One guitar track, raw as shit, minimal production. With my new ESP loaded with M6’s.









THE ESSENCE OF BLACK PURITY COVER


Single guitar cover of The Essence of Dark Purity.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## JimF (Apr 25, 2022)

Here's my little slice of "look at me"


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 27, 2022)

Bumping this thread  I've been out of commission due to work, guitar projects, and college  but I'm still wanting to hear those tasty tunes  I hope everyone has had a great week


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 27, 2022)

Blytheryn said:


> Quick and dirty cover I did of Watain’s The Essence of Black Purity. One guitar track, raw as shit, minimal production. With my new ESP loaded with M6’s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it broham


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 27, 2022)

JimF said:


> Here's my little slice of "look at me"



Mesopotamian melodic metal music video  I dig it broham


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 27, 2022)

Final got some original work done. This is a re-recording of a song I wrote in 2019. It was terrible! But let me know your thoughts, and don't mind the horrible miming. I'm not that talented to do live takes 

Original from 2019 if you want to compare:



Update:


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 28, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> I dig it broham


thank you!!


----------



## Anectine_Matt (Apr 28, 2022)

Goddamn this forum's got a lot of talent! Here's a few of mine. I got an Axe Fx 3 about a year ago and have been busting my ass to get some "redux" versions done of some of my older material while working out new stuff, it's been a fun little mountain of work. I've got stuff up on soundcloud and bandcamp, both under the "Anectine" name, but here's some better links since the drop in sound quality just kills me inside.

"Falling Through Echoes"


"Abolitionist"


"Aphelion"


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 28, 2022)

(Not my demo)

Had to share for those of you who haven't heard of or follow both Keyan Housmand and/or Garrett Sodrosky.

These guys are epic and both deserve more subs


----------



## DoctorStoner (Apr 28, 2022)

Some sort of prog/core instrumental metal. Attempting to conform to 'standard' song structures for once...


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 29, 2022)

DoctorStoner said:


> Some sort of prog/core instrumental metal. Attempting to conform to 'standard' song structures for once...



Groovy broham  I dig it  especially the melodic solos


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Apr 30, 2022)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (May 1, 2022)

Where the demos/riffs/tracks/tunes at?


----------



## DECEMBER (May 4, 2022)

Two new releases from DECEMBER:
'Mira' by DECEMBER
'EmpathEyes' by DECEMBER


----------



## feilong29 (May 5, 2022)

If you all get tired of my crappy demos/production, just let me know lol

Continuing on my 80's shred concepts, here is my latest remake from a song I recorded/wrote in 2018

Original for reference:



2022 Version:


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 5, 2022)

SkullFuck 133


Listen to SkullFuck 133 by MetalheadMC #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





redid this one a bit.. swapped to ezdrummer 3. Changed cabs on the guitars, and did some touch ups on the master. 4:11 is the fun part..


----------



## thebeesknees22 (May 14, 2022)

Alright! ....Dumb Practice song #24. I gave mixing in UAD's Luna a whirl on this one instead of staying in Cubase.

I was focusing mainly on trying to improve my drum mixing. I thiiiink it's a step in the right direction  They feel bigger/clear/more massive than my previous mixes anyway. Still room for improvement though.

I had a heck of a time writing vocals to fit in this one. I rewrote them a few times, and I still can't say it's the greatest thing ever...... Apologies for that, but ehhh ....it's just a practice song so calling this one as good as it's gonna get and moving onto the next practice song.



guitars - skervesen raptor 7, and ibanez ra71al Drop 1/2 step down.
bass- music man 5 string sterling. indonesia version
Drums - GGD (as usual with me. I'm thinking of the next step to upgrade, but i'm not sure what yet. I suppose superior drummer 3 is the bestest thing on the market? lemme know if any of you have recommendations)
other sounds -kontakt this and that. 
Mic - Manley Reference Cardiod
Mic pre - api512 into a Distressor 
interface UAD apollo twin x
guitar and bass sounds - Helix Native. (looking into setting up a reamp workflow at some point)


----------



## DaftFloyd (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Roberto Djentz (May 25, 2022)

Sorry it's been a long time since I've posted, been extremely busy with work and writing new material.

I have a question for the shredders out there  would anyone be interested in doing a guest solo or two over some spots in a few new tracks? 

I'm writing some things that are kinda like Intervals/Sithu/Plini (Happy metal/fusion)


----------



## WarMachine (May 25, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Sorry it's been a long time since I've posted, been extremely busy with work and writing new material.
> 
> I have a question for the shredders out there  would anyone be interested in doing a guest solo or two over some spots in a few new tracks?
> 
> I'm writing some things that are kinda like Intervals/Sithu/Plini (Happy metal/fusion)


Sure man, post them up!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (May 25, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Sure man, post them up!


I'll try to have them finished in a few days, I'd love to get some shreds and jazzy licks added. But I'm more of a simple melody or djenty riff guy (fingers aren't fast enough)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 26, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Sorry it's been a long time since I've posted, been extremely busy with work and writing new material.
> 
> I have a question for the shredders out there  would anyone be interested in doing a guest solo or two over some spots in a few new tracks?
> 
> I'm writing some things that are kinda like Intervals/Sithu/Plini (Happy metal/fusion)



This sounds like something I'm down to do as well. Yeah, post them up when you can.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (May 26, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This sounds like something I'm down to do as well. Yeah, post them up when you can.


I'll see what I can do, I've just got rythyms and melodies at the moment, trying to work them into more than just 2-3 lines

I've got to add rythyms guitars over some of the melodies and develop variations I'm satisfied with. Sadly I'm really picky and still somehow end up generic.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (May 26, 2022)

I'm extremely grateful for the offers to help. I'll try to keep you guys updated


----------



## feilong29 (May 26, 2022)

Latest recording for my 80's shred inspired album, let me know what you all think if you take a listen!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (May 26, 2022)

feilong29 said:


> Latest recording for my 80's shred inspired album, let me know what you all think if you take a listen!



awesome dude!

sounds great!

What are you using for your tones?


----------



## feilong29 (May 27, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> awesome dude!
> 
> sounds great!
> 
> What are you using for your tones?


I appreciate you taking the time to listen!

For my tones, they are all Kemper tones for the guitars (5150 profile I found and dropped the gain by a bit), and EurobassII for bass, and then Slate Digital plug-ins for the mixing. Mixing is still an on-going assignment for me, haha.


----------



## Dabo Fett (May 28, 2022)

Gravity Thieves Bandcamp

Still working on final mixes and masters, but if nothing else I've learned so much about mixing and recording while working through this album that I'll both be very happy and unhappy with how its turning out.

FFO Russian Circles, Pelican, etc


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 30, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Some songs I wrote as podcast BGM. I might have to consider re-recording them with a real band.



Some more of said music...









Looks like I've got enough of this backlog stuff to constitute an album or 2.


----------



## MantraSky. (May 31, 2022)

Here's an Hard Rock Instrumental (I'm not into metal) using my BE-100 (modified) and Charvel CS So-Cal.....


----------



## Riffer (May 31, 2022)

Wrote this while in quarantine in April 2020.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jun 7, 2022)

I usually avoid doing this but I'm gonna post an actual demo. It's going to be one of the singles from the new album I'm working on. Designed to be catchy..but currently it's in preproduction. The vocals are scratch tracks just to get the idea and the song is just to get producers interested and give them something we can work on. It's how I'll pick what producer to go with. The finalized version won't sound exactly like this and it'll be interesting to hear how much there is that's changed between the demo and album version....in other words forgive the shitty quality. It doesn't even have a title yet.


----------



## AdamCook (Jun 7, 2022)

Here's a music video for my band Jasper Lane's new single.

Our influences are mostly late 80's / early 90's rock/metal with some other modern prog influences blended in. 

This track I'm hearing some Megadeth, Queensryche, early Def Leppard, etc....Curious to hear other's thoughts so that I know how to market this .


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 7, 2022)

R Vox Test


Listen to R Vox Test by MetalheadMC #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





just a section of a song im working on. Did this piece just to get acclimated to doing vocals again


----------



## STRHelvete (Jun 7, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> R Vox Test
> 
> 
> Listen to R Vox Test by MetalheadMC #np on #SoundCloud
> ...


Vocals can be tricky. After 2 years of covid inactivity and then contracting covid, my voice was pretty much shot to shit. I had to get a vocal coach and all that and I'm still getting back to fighting weight.
Voice sounds good, btw. Reminds me of the singer of Deride


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 7, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Vocals can be tricky. After 2 years of covid inactivity and then contracting covid, my voice was pretty much shot to shit. I had to get a vocal coach and all that and I'm still getting back to fighting weight.
> Voice sounds good, btw. Reminds me of the singer of Deride


First off, thanks for the compliment. 

Yeah I feel you. I had covid 2 weeks ago and it fucked me up pretty bad. This was the first time doing any kind of vocals since and it was rough. Definitely need to refine my technique a little, as I wasn't using my diaphragm enough


----------



## STRHelvete (Jun 13, 2022)

AkiraSpectrum said:


>



+1 for the yoda cameo


----------



## zerofocus (Jun 13, 2022)

Here’s the latest thing I’ve done


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 13, 2022)

Test driving out the Ownhammer EV12L IR, so naturally i HAD to do a BLS tune lol. Sounds pretty gnarly to me;
Crazy Horse


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jun 13, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Test driving out the Ownhammer EV12L IR, so naturally i HAD to do a BLS tune lol. Sounds pretty gnarly to me;
> Crazy Horse



awesome dude!


----------



## STRHelvete (Jun 13, 2022)

Currently working on blending real drums with samples for a more metallic effect. Human performance mixed with mechanical finishing. Still not perfected in the slightest but it's just a demo anyways.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 13, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> +1 for the yoda cameo


Yeah I was lucky that he was able to take time out of his busy schedule to shoot a scene for the video, LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Dirk80 (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey everybody,
This our first attempt of making a video for one of our songs, its very basic but I think it turned out great.
It will be on our upcoming EP.

[]


----------



## flv75 (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi guys, 
here is the first demo from my band Throne of Flesh, old school death metal from Italy 
Cheers!
Dogma


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jun 18, 2022)

So I'm really digging Fusion lately, personally I'm looking for tips and tricks to spice it up that aren't extremely complex.

I've been trying to find quick tips and tutorials on a certain technique, like a "slide" or something that sounds like extremely quick bends. Kinda like what saxophone players do is the best example.

It's like a half step/whole step slide back and forth, but I can't properly figure out the technique. (Noob to leads)

If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great 

The little things like that would be a tremendous help.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jun 23, 2022)

Just released a new track! very orchestra heavy and a little bombastic, it took a long time to get everything about it right and it's the first time that we're doing a video for our music as well, but we hope you like it


----------



## coreysMonster (Jun 25, 2022)

I don't think I've ever actually shared this on here. All me, all done in my apartment. Probably obvious lol


----------



## coreysMonster (Jun 25, 2022)

Dayviewer said:


> Just released a new track! very orchestra heavy and a little bombastic, it took a long time to get everything about it right and it's the first time that we're doing a video for our music as well, but we hope you like it



Dude what, I know this is a guitar forum but that singer is _incredible_
I actually love this
EDIT: Sorry one nitpick, in my very obviously not professional opinion, I think you should at 2:42 not resolve the melody this cleanly, it makes it feel too much like a complete ending and makes further transitions a little awkward. Just my opinion though of course


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jun 25, 2022)

Dayviewer said:


> Just released a new track! very orchestra heavy and a little bombastic, it took a long time to get everything about it right and it's the first time that we're doing a video for our music as well, but we hope you like it



That is pretty awesome stuff broham  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jun 25, 2022)

coreysMonster said:


> I don't think I've ever actually shared this on here. All me, all done in my apartment. Probably obvious lol



Awesome stuff  I get a mastodon vibe with the vocals


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jun 25, 2022)

Riffer said:


> Wrote this while in quarantine in April 2020.



Broooooo this slams  what an incredible mix  you gotta share your secrets


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 26, 2022)

i feel pretty good about this one.. probably needs more compression before the vocals happen


----------



## Dayviewer (Jun 27, 2022)

coreysMonster said:


> Dude what, I know this is a guitar forum but that singer is _incredible_
> I actually love this
> EDIT: Sorry one nitpick, in my very obviously not professional opinion, I think you should at 2:42 not resolve the melody this cleanly, it makes it feel too much like a complete ending and makes further transitions a little awkward. Just my opinion though of course


Haha no problem, I'll pass it on!  Yea I'm super happy to work with him 
And I totally get your nitpick, it's fair! I agree that could have been done a little better in hindsight.


----------



## Riffer (Jun 27, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Broooooo this slams  what an incredible mix  you gotta share your secrets


Thanks man! I recorded it myself at home and then I send it to my buddy who mixed it and did something to the drums to make them a lot punchier. I think he also added some sub drops in a few parts. To tell you the truth, I'm not sure how he even did it. I barely know what I'm doing when I mix stuff. I appreciate the kind words though. I really like this song and think it's one of the best I've done. Sometimes I try and write overly complicated stuff but what works the best I find is usually simpler riffs that hit harder and just groove!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jun 28, 2022)

Riffer said:


> Thanks man! I recorded it myself at home and then I send it to my buddy who mixed it and did something to the drums to make them a lot punchier. I think he also added some sub drops in a few parts. To tell you the truth, I'm not sure how he even did it. I barely know what I'm doing when I mix stuff. I appreciate the kind words though. I really like this song and think it's one of the best I've done. Sometimes I try and write overly complicated stuff but what works the best I find is usually simpler riffs that hit harder and just groove!


It's super groovy with just the right amount of complexity 

The mix is insane man, does he have a page? The compression and punch of everything within the mix is epic

The solos are clear and crisp, the djenty parts are clear and crisp, man I'm just blown away at the professional quality


----------



## Riffer (Jun 28, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> It's super groovy with just the right amount of complexity
> 
> The mix is insane man, does he have a page? The compression and punch of everything within the mix is epic
> 
> The solos are clear and crisp, the djenty parts are clear and crisp, man I'm just blown away at the professional quality


Thanks for all the kind words man. I really appreciate it. Unfortunately my buddy doesn't have a page. He's not a producer or anything, just a friend who has a good ear for things and was doing me a favor my tweaking my mix for me for fun. The drums were programmed by me and I use the drum program called GetGood Drums. Also I played all the guitars and bass parts. I used Logic X on a Mac. All the bass and guitar tones were from a Axe FX II going direct into the Mac.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jun 28, 2022)

Here’s a promo track/video i did for a drum kit sample library. I’m still fairly new to the mixing/mastering process for this type of music, so you’ll have to take it easy on me!


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 29, 2022)

A11


Listen to A11 by MetalheadMC #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





Definitely got to stop posting "demos" after ive started drinking. Remixed the one heard above. This mix is definitely more balanced.

I did an A/B comparison to some of Fit for an Autopsy's work. Mainly Hellbound through The Great Collapse. Still might be a bit low mid heavy, but I dig the sound as of now. Vocals will definitely help soon.


----------



## Atefred (Jun 30, 2022)

Here's a thing I wrote/made 6 months ago, with the help of a vocalist I met on reddit. Had no idea what I was doing in terms of recording/mixing/mastering. Just reamped it after deciding I didn't like the base tone. Going to force myself to let it be and focus on new stuff from now on...


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 6, 2022)

So, I kinda hit a genre change 

This song is completely unfinished and is missing a ton of elements.  

However, I am looking for a bit of feedback about the the mix quality and such.  Cheers


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm still fairly new to mixing and mastering, 
I feel like these are better than any of my heavier mixes 

When I was growing up, the only software I had was cool edit pro 2.0, line 6 gearbox (first podfarm) and a Casio keyboard  so everything sounded like hissing hot garbage and blast beats


----------



## VentureIntumesce (Jul 6, 2022)

Youdidn'twanttofindout

Stoner rock? Bit of doom? Demo? Yes

Played on a Schecter omen 7 with apocalypse VII pickups, solo done on ESP (LTD) -H1000 (Active pickups)


----------



## VentureIntumesce (Jul 6, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> So, I kinda hit a genre change
> 
> This song is completely unfinished and is missing a ton of elements.
> 
> However, I am looking for a bit of feedback about the the mix quality and such.  Cheers



This is awesome. Good playing and the production is great. I got fomo on your production skills.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 6, 2022)

VentureIntumesce said:


> This is awesome. Good playing and the production is great. I got fomo on your production skills.


Thanks man  I've kinda figured out a few mixing tricks since my last few posts, also changed my settings (entirely changed, like back to the drawing board) for each instrument/amp and reduced the master chain to like 3 maybe 4 plugins just for a little pizzazz 

I struggled with my 8 string tones for so long I finally gave up and gave in to my 6 string knockoff travel guitar


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 6, 2022)

VentureIntumesce said:


> Youdidn'twanttofindout
> 
> Stoner rock? Bit of doom? Demo? Yes
> 
> Played on a Schecter omen 7 with apocalypse VII pickups, solo done on ESP (LTD) -H1000 (Active pickups)


Makes me think of early TOOL  I dig it


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 8, 2022)

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## BurningRome (Jul 8, 2022)

This is from a casual hobby band. EP is several years old at this point. It's whateve


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 9, 2022)

BurningRome said:


> This is from a casual hobby band. EP is several years old at this point. It's whateve



I dig it broham  makes me think of Atreyu because of the vocals, dig those drums man


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 9, 2022)

Can I just say I'm happy that this thread is still going?


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 10, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Can I just say I'm happy that this thread is still going?


I agree broham 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 10, 2022)

Anybody wanna attempt a solo over the end of one of my tracks? It's unfinished because I can't figure out what to put there before moving forward.

If interested, let me know


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 11, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Anybody wanna attempt a solo over the end of one of my tracks? It's unfinished because I can't figure out what to put there before moving forward.
> 
> If interested, let me know


I'm down. Send me a PM with a sample and I'll see what i can come up with.


----------



## BurningRome (Jul 11, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> I dig it broham  makes me think of Atreyu because of the vocals, dig those drums man


Thanks, I appreciate it. I'll share that with the guys!


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jul 12, 2022)

This is a clip of my newer one. This at the end of the chorus into the outro.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 12, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> This is a clip of my newer one. This at the end of the chorus into the outro.



sick dude!


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 13, 2022)

Aminal Planet said:


> Hi everyone, I'm curious to hear some of your music
> 
> If anyone has a demo, full track, album, or music video, I'm interested in checking it out
> 
> ...


Awesome! I dropped a new album on Thursday. 

Here is the first track video:



You can also check it out on streaming services: 





Rusted to Perfection by Scott Kroeker


Stream and Save Rusted to Perfection - Distributed by DistroKid



distrokid.com


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 15, 2022)

TheReal7 said:


> Awesome! I dropped a new album on Thursday.
> 
> Here is the first track video:
> 
> ...



Broooooo, I dig this  epic sound


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 15, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm down. Send me a PM with a sample and I'll see what i can come up with.




Not sure how to link it other than this way, and if anyone else is down for a Plini/Sithu/intervals style melody/solo, be my guest  it's unfinished, because it feels too empty  it's at 120bpm and the same chord progression throughout, have fun


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 25, 2022)

Roberto Djentz said:


> Not sure how to link it other than this way, and if anyone else is down for a Plini/Sithu/intervals style melody/solo, be my guest  it's unfinished, because it feels too empty  it's at 120bpm and the same chord progression throughout, have fun




Cheers. I'll see what I can come up with. Hopefully I'll get something done sooner than later.


----------



## unscarred (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 25, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Cheers. I'll see what I can come up with. Hopefully I'll get something done sooner than later.


Awesome broham, cause I can't seem to figure out what to put throughout. Even just something to inspire would be awesome  cheers!


----------



## Jobam-Martins (Jul 28, 2022)

I just released a new album. I'm writing a post-apocalyptic saga based on movies and games I played over my life. I hope You like it!




View attachment 111549


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 28, 2022)

Jobam-Martins said:


> I just released a new album. I'm writing a post-apocalyptic saga based on movies and games I played over my life. I hope You like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really well done, great production and sound broham  I dig it 

Ballad of the winds


----------



## JT999 (Jul 28, 2022)

So I'd like to share something as well, perhaps those of you who are into modern death metal stuff might enjoy it.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 28, 2022)

JT999 said:


> So I'd like to share something as well, perhaps those of you who are into modern death metal stuff might enjoy it.



sick dude. 

guitars sound awesome


----------



## JT999 (Jul 28, 2022)

Thanks man! glad you liked it  It took some time to also program all the other instruments, anyway I did my best with everything.


----------



## Jobam-Martins (Jul 30, 2022)

Roberto Djentz said:


> Really well done, great production and sound broham  I dig it
> 
> Ballad of the winds


Thanks!


----------



## Ibatz (Jul 30, 2022)

My band released the first single of our debut EP last week.
Still in the process of finding our sound so feedback is really appreciated!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 30, 2022)

Ibatz said:


> My band released the first single of our debut EP last week.
> Still in the process of finding our sound so feedback is really appreciated!



nice one dude!

sounds good!


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jul 31, 2022)

Ibatz said:


> My band released the first single of our debut EP last week.
> Still in the process of finding our sound so feedback is really appreciated!



Great job broham, good stuff  I dig it 

Since you have an actual music video, you could have Andrew Baena or any YouTuber for that matter to do a reaction video during his live streams. I'm sure that would help promote it. 

He and several others do that all the time.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 7, 2022)

Random bump to get this thread back to moving and grooving


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 7, 2022)

EP 1, by Ghuls


3 track album




Ghuls.bandcamp.com







https://youtube.com/channel/UCiAoqsClJPSdohVyu4ZANew


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 13, 2022)

Thaeon said:


> EP 1, by Ghuls
> 
> 
> 3 track album
> ...


Awesome broham


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 15, 2022)

Alright. Finally got back to my 2nd round of practice songs. I'm ...over a year behind.  

going with a rock one this time to keep it simple.

Vocals are suuuuper rough especially in the beginning. Took me a while to try and get all the cobwebs out. I should go back and re-track them but eh...ehhh.. I gotta crank out a few more practice songs before I hit a hard crunch again at work.

So here's Dumb practice song #32 (not the 32nd, that I've actually finished lol. It's just the 32nd one I've started.) 




drums - superior drummer 3. death & darkness. one of the "death" kits. .. i forget which one. Used UAD shadow hills this time on the drum bus. (discrete section only). 
guitars - helix native. marshall 2204 L side and a recto R side. Dialed the gain back super low on both. 7strings drop 1/2 step down
bass- helix native + DI blend

broke out an organ vst! 'cause why not!



Anyway, apologies again for the rough vox. I'll try and make the next one better.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 17, 2022)

Shazaam!
got another practice song. #33! Ignore that last one above. It was kinda meh



I forgot to tune the vocals... oooops

still have a ways to go to sound like a real pro level mix but I think it's better than my last batch.


----------



## STRHelvete (Aug 18, 2022)

Cooking up some new industrial fuckery. I have a whole ass album I need to be finishing up and here I am on some damn side quest writing some new shit that's not even on the album. I need some damn milk. Anyways I just came up with this and nothing else. I have no idea where I'm going with it yet but I love it so far.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 18, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Alright. Finally got back to my 2nd round of practice songs. I'm ...over a year behind.
> 
> going with a rock one this time to keep it simple.
> 
> ...



Awesome broham  sounds good


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 18, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Cooking up some new industrial fuckery. I have a whole ass album I need to be finishing up and here I am on some damn side quest writing some new shit that's not even on the album. I need some damn milk. Anyways I just came up with this and nothing else. I have no idea where I'm going with it yet but I love it so far.



"Why do I hear boss music?"  awesome stuff broham


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 18, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Shazaam!
> got another practice song. #33! Ignore that last one above. It was kinda meh
> 
> 
> ...



I can't get this one to load broham


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 18, 2022)

Roberto Djentz said:


> Awesome broham  sounds good


thanks man!




Roberto Djentz said:


> I can't get this one to load broham


oh yeah, I took a break and came back to it later, and thought the vocals were way too loud so I did another. I couldn't edit my post though lol

listening to it again this morning with fresh ears, it could use a bit more balancing. Probably should have adjusted the drum compression just a bit so they're a tad less spiky/clicky on the hits.  

anywho, I don't think I'll have time to get back to it since I'm trying to crank out another one or two before my vacation is over so here it is:


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 20, 2022)

Dumb Practice song #34

Tried doing a grunge type song this time. Nothing fancy. Just straight forward grunge.



I struggled a bit to get heavier, "but not full on metal" tone in the chorus. It kinda works but it's not quite what I was aiming for. It's a little wishy washy and doesn't quite have the bite and clarity I was hoping for. Maybe I have just a tad too much gain  I was just having a hard time finding a good heavier complementary tone to the verse guitars.

Got a few edits that could be cleaned up too, but eh....

Callin' this one done.

And so concludes round 2 of practice songs.... a year later than I meant to finish . 2 more rounds to go before I do something for reals. I need to start planning a real EP soon so I have things more focused.

drums were an SD3 decades kit this time. 
guitar- gibson LP classic with various helix amps and york audio ir's as usual.
bass- ernie ball sterling bass (american made)


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 21, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Dumb Practice song #34
> 
> Tried doing a grunge type song this time. Nothing fancy. Just straight forward grunge.
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff broham  very early 2000s grunge/metal.  I dig it  nostalgic vibes


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 21, 2022)

Roberto Djentz said:


> Awesome stuff broham  very early 2000s grunge/metal.  I dig it  nostalgic vibes


thanks dude! 

I think for round 3 of practice songs I'm going to have to really focus on nailing the editing, and vocals. Round 2 was a bit rushed and sloppy here and there. 

Gotta try and get my stuff up to the next level on the next go around.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 21, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> thanks dude!
> 
> I think for round 3 of practice songs I'm going to have to really focus on nailing the editing, and vocals. Round 2 was a bit rushed and sloppy here and there.
> 
> Gotta try and get my stuff up to the next level on the next go around.


Good luck broham  I've taken a step back from recording due to my computer getting sluggish with all the VST plugins I'm running  ill get back to it when I can stay motivated enough to deal with it


----------



## kyleganger (Aug 23, 2022)

Hey guys, I wrote this track about 5 years ago hoping to potentially start a band up in my area. Never got any responses from anybody I sent the track to.
It features a buddy of mine Christian Zawacki (Dangerous Summer, Dead Friends) and Jacob Umansky (Intervals) before you could buy his plugin haha.
Let me know what you guys think, this was the first take from the studio but I decided not to polish it up since the project wasn't going anywhere.
Ignore the crap solo, It was supposed to be replaced.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 24, 2022)

kyleganger said:


> Hey guys, I wrote this track about 5 years ago hoping to potentially start a band up in my area. Never got any responses from anybody I sent the track to.
> It features a buddy of mine Christian Zawacki (Dangerous Summer, Dead Friends) and Jacob Umansky (Intervals) before you could buy his plugin haha.
> Let me know what you guys think, this was the first take from the studio but I decided not to polish it up since the project wasn't going anywhere.
> Ignore the crap solo, It was supposed to be replaced.



This is really good broham  really well mixed  great tones  catchy rythyms  thanks for sharing


----------



## kyleganger (Aug 25, 2022)

Roberto Djentz said:


> This is really good broham  really well mixed  great tones  catchy rythyms  thanks for sharing


Thanks!
Everything but the rhythms are courtesy of my buddy Will Beasley. The guy used to work with Taylor Larson


----------



## creepshot_julle (Sep 4, 2022)

Hey OP and everyone reading!
Not sure if this is going to be appriciated here, but here are my band's indie/alternative demos. What I'm linking are rough mixes and we're releasing the ready songs soon. Doing everything a 100% ourselves. Worth noting that every release to come after the 1st one will feature a seven string guitar, since I finally found one that fits in my hands (RG 7621 '98). 
Please let me know what you think!


----------



## creepshot_julle (Sep 4, 2022)

Roberto Djentz said:


> This is really good broham  really well mixed  great tones  catchy rythyms  thanks for sharing


Hey! Just wanted to ask if the softer part in the verse is synth or guitar and how did you get it to sound like that? Fucking love the vibe.


----------



## creepshot_julle (Sep 4, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Dumb Practice song #34
> 
> Tried doing a grunge type song this time. Nothing fancy. Just straight forward grunge.
> 
> ...



Maybe a DS-1/DS-2 type bite could give the chorus the bite and clarity? Might be a lil too much gain but I think it sounds good. Really like your singing, please post if you ever get around to releasing something similar !


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Sep 4, 2022)

creepshot_julle said:


> Maybe a DS-1/DS-2 type bite could give the chorus the bite and clarity? Might be a lil too much gain but I think it sounds good. Really like your singing, please post if you ever get around to releasing something similar !


thanks man! I'll give that a shot next round!

I never fancied myself to be a singer tbh. It just kinda happened out of necessity so I'd have some vocal tracks to practice with lol. I do feel like I need to take lessons though. I never have, but I plan to at some point. Hopefully after I get settled into my next city wherever that may be next year.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Oct 8, 2022)

hey dudes. I wanted to practice Mid/Side compression and eq so I revisited an older practice song to mess with.



I think maybe I went too far. Do the guitars seem a little phasey to ya'll? It sounds wider for sure, but maybe I need to back off a bit. Or maybe it's ok.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Oct 8, 2022)

actually nvmd. It was no bueno. haha
Can't edit my post above


Gonna take some of that off.


----------



## DECEMBER (Oct 8, 2022)

New releases from DECEMBER:
'StarTwin' (it's about 14 minutes long, if you get bored the heavy part starts around 7:30)
And I redid the guitar and bass on this one:
'Mira'
MUSIC with INTENT for a PURPOSEFUL UNIVERSE
DECEMBERmusic.org


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 10, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


>



Not the greatest musicianship but if it had a real singer and a bridge you wouldn’t be able to get that shit out of your head


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 10, 2022)

Then like this shit here could be like some kind of southern gg allin pop synth lol


----------



## MetalheadMC (Nov 15, 2022)

Newest one with my new KM-7


----------



## DECEMBER (Nov 15, 2022)

New from DECEMBER
'EmpathEyes'
Here's the link: 'EmpathEyes' on SoundCloud
*How do you get the embedded player in here? I copied the code from SC but it just comes out like this:

```
<iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src="https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/1377472273&color=%23ff5500&auto_play=false&hide_related=false&show_comments=true&show_user=true&show_reposts=false&show_teaser=true"></iframe><div style="font-size: 10px; color: #cccccc;line-break: anywhere;word-break: normal;overflow: hidden;white-space: nowrap;text-overflow: ellipsis; font-family: Interstate,Lucida Grande,Lucida Sans Unicode,Lucida Sans,Garuda,Verdana,Tahoma,sans-serif;font-weight: 100;"><a href="https://soundcloud.com/december333111" title="DECEMBER." target="_blank" style="color: #cccccc; text-decoration: none;">DECEMBER.</a> · <a href="https://soundcloud.com/december333111/empatheyes-432hz" title="EmpathEyes" target="_blank" style="color: #cccccc; text-decoration: none;">EmpathEyes</a></div>
```


----------



## SamSam (Nov 15, 2022)

We finally got around to releasing our first track for an EP last month. Should be releasing track two sometime in December:



edit: having posted this on a pc (usually use my phone) I've realized my post has double embedded


----------



## j3ps3 (Nov 15, 2022)

We released this last Friday. Full EP out on the 18th.


----------



## LexMentis (Nov 15, 2022)

bigswifty said:


> Solo EP



Absolutely love this. Beautiful stuff. That is also one of the best album covers I've seen. Fantastic concept.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Nov 15, 2022)

My band A Titan, A Deity (FFO: Erra, Wage War, Northlane) just released the final single from our upcoming EP Descendant (18th Nov)


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 16, 2022)

LexMentis said:


> Absolutely love this. Beautiful stuff. That is also one of the best album covers I've seen. Fantastic concept.


Wow, thanks so much for the kind words! I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## LexMentis (Nov 16, 2022)

bigswifty said:


> Wow, thanks so much for the kind words! I'm glad you enjoyed it


I saw that you commissioned that artwork. Was the idea yours, or did the artist come up with the idea?


----------



## lautaroxg10 (Nov 16, 2022)

This is my most recent song. Some kind of symphonic metal I guess.
I am recording music again after taking a very long hiatus.


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 16, 2022)

LexMentis said:


> I saw that you commissioned that artwork. Was the idea yours, or did the artist come up with the idea?



If I recall correctly, I gave a very vague idea of the vibe I was going for, and asked him to follow the inspiration that the music provided him. 
Then he sent a few concept sketches over, we picked this one and riffed on the ideas and refined it from there!

He did an awesome job, I think it captures the vibe of the EP very well.


----------



## LexMentis (Nov 17, 2022)

bigswifty said:


> If I recall correctly, I gave a very vague idea of the vibe I was going for, and asked him to follow the inspiration that the music provided him.
> Then he sent a few concept sketches over, we picked this one and riffed on the ideas and refined it from there!
> 
> He did an awesome job, I think it captures the vibe of the EP very well.


Very cool. Turned out excellent. You are both very talented.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 17, 2022)

Just cause I don't want this thread to die


----------



## Derek Spear (Dec 17, 2022)

Re-posting this from another thread...I make anime metal with vocal synths:


----------



## Dayviewer (Dec 18, 2022)

Hadn't posted this yet, released our new track last Friday.
It's playful, heavy, about love at first sight, for fans of Devin Townsend I guess haha.


----------



## crushingpetal (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## crushingpetal (Dec 18, 2022)

Or,


----------



## CTID (Dec 18, 2022)

posting this over from the helix thread, still got some work to do on this and i might see if i can get a friend to do some vocals on it


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 18, 2022)

YouuuUUUUUUUU


Listen to YouuuUUUUUUUU by Sharks With Legs #np on #SoundCloud




on.soundcloud.com





it sounds like dick but we have no time and money, plus I mixed it with almost nothing but free plugins and ass speakers 

we're fun I promise 

me on guitars and bass, drums in EZDrummer, mostly written by me but our other guitarist contributes a lot of ideas and the vocalist writes all the lyrics and his parts and sings them


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 19, 2022)

Came up with this after a while of inactivity when I was planning on just quitting music. I'm having a drummer redo the drums and possibly getting someone to redo the bass. There's also no verse yet as I just wrote them and I haven't recorded them yet. I came up with the chorus first so that's what was done. It was catchy so I kept it. This is just the demo. I'll bring the producer in next month or so


----------



## SVMMONYR (Dec 24, 2022)

Heres a track I made played with my Aristides H08R, music/vocals/production all by myself. Had a friend do some additional dj scratches. Heavily influenced by Fear Factory and some modern Deathcore music so double bass locked with the guitar - riffs and some tasty breakdowns


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Dec 29, 2022)

My latest single with one of my bands. If you like it please follow us!
Spotify: 
Band camp: atwarwithourselves.bandcamp.com


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 2, 2023)

Reposting from my other thread because why not?


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Jan 6, 2023)

I made a generic DOOM/Nu Metal test track  I've been trying to work on the mixing side of things  it's heavily compressed and processed  I was going for that punchy heavy bass sound. Tuning is Drop C#.

Feedback would be appreciated 









Generic Metal Riffage in Drop C#


test track




on.soundcloud.com


----------



## bayramjazz (Sunday at 1:14 AM)

Roberto Djentz said:


> Hi everyone, I'm curious to hear some of your music
> 
> If anyone has a demo, full track, album, or music video, I'm interested in checking it out
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for listening! Have a great day! 


Roberto Djentz said:


> Hi everyone, I'm curious to hear some of your music
> 
> If anyone has a demo, full track, album, or music video, I'm interested in checking it out
> 
> ...


----------



## John (Sunday at 1:35 AM)

Here's a quick demo test mix I made, featuring the Amp Knob Rev C.
Listen in 144p for tabs.


----------



## seven-eleven (Sunday at 7:12 AM)

Here's a demo track from my band "divine oblivion" It's very rough just laying out our tracks before we get into the studio.

Listen to BK6 Strings Demo 1 by Divine Oblivion on #SoundCloud








BK6 Strings Demo 1


Listen to BK6 Strings Demo 1 by Divine Oblivion #np on #SoundCloud




on.soundcloud.com


----------

